# Gerber Fast Draw



## Shovel Hook (Jan 15, 2007)

I was about to purchase a Leek since I hadn't had a EDC in a long time, and was a fan of the Leek and the SpeedSafe assisted opening. I like the carrying charecteristics of it, but the handle, by the same token, can be too small and slippery should it be needed in certain emergencies. I knew about the Camillus assisted openers, but haven't seen one personally. On the display right next to the Kershaw Onions, was this Gerber. I compared the two for a while and decided on the Gerber, for the slightly lower price, more useable handle. I was not sure how fast it would be, and all it said for steel was "surgical". 
Well I have to say, I can't remember the last time I was really satisfied with a folder, but this one I definately am. It has a real handle but is still thin. The clip tension comes almost too tight. The flipper is small, but does not take long to master its manipulation. There is a safety lock, that unlike the automatics I've owned, stays put.
As an EDC, I prefer this to the Leek, Endura, Mini Pika, Camillus EDC, old style S&W, etc., really anything, for different reasons, but I really like this knife and was pleasantly surprised.

i have always had a thing for contraband such as switchblades, but as I've gotten older realized it's not really smart to walk around with something that would give you a felony. Besides, tactical folders are of far higher quality and strength than the junk autos I had. But these assisted openers around now, damn. Practically the same thing. Just as fast. Actually some old autos had safety devices that slowed their opening tremendously. There is no outlaw paraphernelia feel to these AO's though, when you just get it from a local sporting goods store. Just the convenience of fast one handed opening, without akward thumb stud or hold maneuvering. Gerber even included a statement for LEO's that this is not a switchblade, which I keep in my wallet.
BTW, regarding contraband, I am a big fan of push daggers, knuckle trench knives, and a medium weight blackjacks. Their illegality has rendered 2 of the 3 as just novelties similar to shuriken or fantasy knives. Which is too bad. a 9 oz. blackjack is, maybe not even just for its size but overall, one of the deadliest impact weapons ever made. But as with the two knife styles mentioned, even though it has huge advantages, using one is just asking for trouble. These assisted openers, have (for me at least) made automatic knives irrelevant. You can get cheap S&W and Boker autos, but why bother?


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll say, from the picture it looks like a nice, practical knife for the price:

http://www.outdoorcooking.com/catalog/item/11/206/0/377463/1034/Gerber+Fast+Draw.html

You might like Camillus Daryl Ralph Dominator, or another version with the _Heat_ assisted opening feature. Mine is one of my favorite carry knives because not only does it have the convenient assist, but it is very durable as well for working. I don't carry a knife unless I am doing some type of work with it. My problem with the Kershaws is that they are too "flimsy" at the joint for me; the only exception is the chive, that I like for a dress knife because it is not meant for durable work. I ran into the same problem with the SOG assisted opener; the joint did not feel as durable as I like. The Camillus series has to be the most durable and reasonably priced assisted openers in the market today.

Try it, you might like it!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 15, 2007)

I suppose because my fingers are smaller the Leek doesn't fly out of my hands, though the speedsafe on some of those Onion designs combined with that smooth finish handle - well, I can see where it may tend to just flip out there with enough force to send it right out of your hand if you're not careful.

The Fastdraw by Gerber that *I* handled was different enough from my chive to be intriguing ... I may buy one just to play with it and see what I really think.  Perhaps with some time and work the one I tried would loosen up a bit, but that may just be the one I handled.

Now I have to go back to the knife store.  Shucks.  :ultracool


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 16, 2007)

Shovel Hook said:


> i have always had a thing for contraband such as switchblades


 
Forbidden fruit, of course!  



> , but as I've gotten older realized it's not really smart to walk around with something that would give you a felony. Besides, tactical folders are of far higher quality and strength than the junk autos I had.


 
Exactly.  There are many alternatives that are superior to the pieces of garbage that are out there, and that are perfectly lawful to carry.  While I don't like the idea of ignorant politicians trying to legislate the lawful ownership of weapons by good folks, at least some of their efforts are wasted attempts.  



> hold maneuvering. Gerber even included a statement for LEO's that this is not a switchblade, which I keep in my wallet.


 
Good to see that Gerber still has its customer-friendly attitude.  Their customer service is excellent, should you ever have to deal with them.


----------

